# cle usb compatible mac os 9 et windows XP



## Pizouit (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
existe-t-il un modèle de clé USB permettant d'utiliser à la fois un vieil  Imac G3 équipé mac OS 9.2, et internet (perso) et un PC windows XP sans internet (travail) pour transporter données , et éventuellement photos et musique 
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

A priori, n'importe quelle cl&#233; format&#233;e en FAT (16 ou 32 selon la capacit&#233 fait l'affaire. Toutefois, il est bon de noter que vu les temps de transfert en USB 1.1, l'utilisation d'une cl&#233; de plus de 128 Mo sur le Mac risque de mettre ta patience &#224; rude &#233;preuve.


EDIT : En outre, pour ta tranquillit&#233; d'esprit, mieux vaut mettre quelques $ de plus dans une cl&#233; "de marque", garantie 5 ou 10 ans, voire "&#224; vie". Dane Elec en fait une tr&#232;s abordable (en haut &#224; droite de la page) qu'on trouve facilement (ils en ont m&#234;me au "Champion" &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi, c'est dire ...), et qui est compatible USB1.1.


----------



## Pizouit (20 Avril 2007)

merci de m'avoir répondu, j'ai consulté le site de dane-elec, mais je ne comprends pas très bien l'anglais, j'ai regardé des sites où l'on vendait du dane-elec, apparemment ce qu'ils proposent demande à avoir mac os X minimum,
pour ma part j'ai une clé PNY 128MB et une memup mov'in driveII 128MB aussi,mais c'est pour servir de mac à mac, et les deux fonctionnent avec mac OS9, et Windows..., et usb1.1
seulement c'est un peu court s'il faut y mettre de gros dossiers 
comme tu me dis que c'est compatible PC/mac, je vais chercher dans cette direction , peut -être  vais-je trouver dane-elec pour mac os 9 en furetant ça et là
(la question était pour ma fille qui travaille avec pc, mais possède comme moi imac G3 à la maison)


----------



## Pizouit (20 Avril 2007)

rebjr
j'ai trouvé ici quelque chose qui pourrait convenir, on  ne parle pas d'usb 1.1, mais par contre compatible mac os 9 et Windows
à ton avis c'est bon ? 
merci
http://www.pc21.fr/pro/cle_usb_dane...sb_2_go_hi_speed_usb__ref_da-zmp-2048ph-r.asp


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2007)

Pizouit a dit:


> merci de m'avoir r&#233;pondu, j'ai consult&#233; le site de dane-elec, mais je ne comprends pas tr&#232;s bien l'anglais, j'ai regard&#233; des sites o&#249; l'on vendait du dane-elec, apparemment ce qu'ils proposent demande &#224; avoir mac os X minimum,
> pour ma part j'ai une cl&#233; PNY 128MB et une memup mov'in driveII 128MB aussi,mais c'est pour servir de mac &#224; mac, et les deux fonctionnent avec mac OS9, et Windows..., et usb1.1
> seulement c'est un peu court s'il faut y mettre de gros dossiers
> comme tu me dis que c'est compatible PC/mac, je vais chercher dans cette direction , peut -&#234;tre  vais-je trouver dane-elec pour mac os 9 en furetant &#231;a et l&#224;
> (la question &#233;tait pour ma fille qui travaille avec pc, mais poss&#232;de comme moi imac G3 &#224; la maison)



J'ai une Dane Elec (une 512 Mo) qui monte tr&#232;s bien sous OS 9, le seul probl&#232;me, c'est qu'en USB 1.1, le d&#233;bit est tr&#232;s lent. Faire le plein (ou vider) ma cl&#233; peut prendre 30 &#224; 35 mn. Toutes les cl&#233;s USB2 que j'ai test&#233; fonctionnaient aussi en USB 1.1, mais (beaucoup) plus lentement.


----------

